# FREE Random Avatars



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, so I'm forever creating new avatars for myself. Therefore, I figured I'd share some of my creations with the rest of you. Feel free to use these or create your own new avatars and post them here.

Most of the avatars I create are based on clipart that I've found online or modfied images.

First up...


300
Bone
Auctioneer
Falcon
Reaper


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Lux the Barbarian from Wrath of the Dragon God.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

More WotDG characters.
Berek
Damodar


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Kick...


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Hoop from Omega World.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Ruined tower of the ancients for Gamma World.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Gamma Sunset


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Old school Alternity Weren.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Autobot symbol -- three versions.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Lightning clipart image -- avatarized.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Original clipart image of the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

An avatar of a stylized Canadian flag image that I found online. I am using this image for one of the groups I created.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Something for Christmas...


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Question mark image from EN World Groups, flipped. For those odd ducks.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Volcano clipart -- gif and jpg versions.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Skull & Bones clipart


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, I'm all avatared out for today.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Star Wars Avatars 1

Characters & Lightsabers


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Malhavoc Avatars 1


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Malhavoc Avatars 2


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Star Wars Avatars 2

More Characters


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Amethyst 3.5 Racial Avatars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 2, 2009)

Star Trek Avatars 1


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 2, 2009)

Rev, excellent additions to the thread.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 3, 2009)

Knightfall1972 said:


> Rev, excellent additions to the thread.




Thanks. I'm going to try to add a new suite of avatars every 2-3 days.


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 4, 2009)

Great stuff here.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 4, 2009)

Anti Du Madde said:


> Great stuff here.



I thought that avatar looked familiar.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 4, 2009)

Anti Du Madde said:


> Great stuff here.




Anti Du Madde? hmm.

Glad to see one of the avatars I made put to use.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 6, 2009)

Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader Avatars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 6, 2009)

Mermaid Avatars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Random Avatars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Dark Heresy Avatars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2009)

New BSG Avatars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Starcraft Avatars


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2009)

Warhammer Dragon Avatars


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 13, 2009)

Chess Avatars!

Inspired by Ebonyr's avatar.


----------



## love.christine (Jan 19, 2009)

Oooh! Cool idea! I've got a bunch of images that would make great avatars.

4E Avatars 64x64


----------



## love.christine (Jan 19, 2009)

If the avatar sie is ever bumped up to 100x100, the'll come in handy. Also good for use on other baords that allow larger avatars.

4E Avatars 100x100


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Catgirl Avatars 1


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Unicorns: Set 1


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 19, 2009)

Unicorns: Set 2


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Death Knights!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Knightfall's other avatars!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Knightfall's World of Kulan avatars!

First 2 -- Dabuk
Second 2 -- Bactra
Next 2 -- Dabuk and Bactra; Crystal
Last 2 -- Jeddar


----------



## love.christine (Jan 20, 2009)

Spook Central


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 29, 2009)

Calvin and Hobbes!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Wolves, Set 1


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2009)

Autobot symbol avatars (large)


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 13, 2009)

Conan (large [*])

*Suitable for CM.


----------

